# Log home building course



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I have seen several of these and was wondering if they were worth the price? I have read books on log home building and what not but was just curious if they taught you stuff that just couldn't be learned from a book.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe you could be more specific about the course Todd. Personally, if you were that serious about learning I and most others would pay you while you learn.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

*Courses*

One of my buddies took a course in Scandanavian Scribe method of log cabin building. He loved it, came home, and practiced by building a beautiful log building next to his home. He called it a tool shed, I call it a castle of a man cave.
Rich


----------



## flobro (Mar 20, 2011)

That sounds like a great man cave idea. I have a friend that built his own log home as well. He spent quite a bit of energy learning about it beforehand though. It turned out really well and saved him a lot of money on someone else doing it. He has a really large log home.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I went to a log building course for 3 months in Ontario Canada, full scribe. It was pat wolfe log building school in 2001 it was the greatest experience I've ever had that's how I got into woodworking. I would recommend to anyone who has the time, great experience.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The OP hasn't signed in since June, but I'll add something anyway just because it bugs woodnthings when someone drags up an old thread. :shifty:

My wife & I took the course offered by The Log Home Builders Association in December of '04 and became "Certified Log Home Builders". It's kind of a joke because going through a weekend long course doesn't make you a professional, only experience does and then there's experienced builders that aren't very professional. 

The course is actually good though. It's taught in a huge log home that was built by the guy who designed the course. The home was also used as the filming location for the Northern Exposure TV series. I never watched the show but for you that did, it was the place where the retired astronaut lived (in the series). 

You do definitely walk away with all the knowledge you need to build a top rate log home. And their method is unlike any other. I didn't buy it at first but by the time the course was over I knew if we ever built a log home I'd use their method. 

In Texas though, a traditional log home just isn't practical when there's so many other more suitable methods. 





.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You definitely need to be out on the field for awhile to actually learn. I did 3 months and I still didn't learn everything. Can't say I didn't learn, & be confident enough to build one ,but I wouldn't say I could build one. If that makes any sense.


----------



## RandyL (Jan 24, 2012)

I was looking at taking a log building course a few years ago, there were some in B.C. I was living in Lanark, Ontario at the time and didn't even know the Pat Wolfe Log School even existed, which is about 15 minutes away from my house. I was going to take his course but other things always got in the way, oh well. He's had students from all over the world. Definitely tons that you can't learn from a book, Chainsaw use it the first thing that comes to mind. Also, seeing someone doing something right once the first time can save you from doing something wrong many times.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

If I had the time and money I would do it all over again. Although it was 11 years ago, still feels like I was there yesterday.


----------



## jlperrigan (Dec 7, 2012)

Would love to take a log building course, but I'm not sure if there are any in southwest, Virginia. Anyone know of any in this part of the country?


----------

